# Glory B Wildhaus from Agility Class last night (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Neat to watch comparison of the Golden Retriever with Glory's runs. :wub:


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

They're both having a lot of fun! Wish I could be there!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Glory is so smart, and gorgeous! 
I bet Bretta was not happy that she was not out there running. 
I love Jelly's name.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting that it was fun to watch! Were you clicking as she went through the weave poles?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Thanks for posting that it was fun to watch! *Were you clicking as she went through the weave poles*?


My agility instructor has me clicking and NOT feeding all the time. At first glance this would seem to be a definite 'no' in normal clicker training.

I'm actually clicking each time she goes over a jump, into the tunnel, gets on the equipment. She explained it's to help with drives and enthusiasm because the dogs get the information 'THAT was correct' so it's encouraging without the distraction of us instead talking and praising all the time. Quick to click and keep running. I think the idea is that the reward after the click is what is rewarding TO THE DOG. So it can be a treat, or a toy, or running on. 

It seems to be working and isn't for teaching new behaviors. It's for when you are doing something fast, and want to encourage the dog by giving the immediate feedback and information that they are right right right right and the REWARD is we get to continue on fast fast fast!

BTW, I also do it when Glory is weaving, I click each pole (I think I'm supposed to actually have the good timing to click each time she CHOOSES to go away and around the next pole, but she's so fast and gets it now that I'm just running and clicking 12 times for the 12 poles). Big food reward TOSSED out when she exits the weaves so it continues with the 'fast' and the acceleration and is a BONUS to add the food.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Glory looks great! Nice job with the rear crosses.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Loved the video! I've never done agility, but would love to one day. BTW: all three of my dogs came running in to my computer room when I was playing the video to see what dogs were in here raising all the ruckus! Hilarious!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Great video! I also wondered about the clicking over each obstacle, but see you already answered that question.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For those that had questions about my use of the clicker (and GOOD FOR YOU! and you all have very good hearing  ) I went back and fixed my original post to clarify what I've been told to do by my instructor. 

Just go back up 4 posts....


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> My agility instructor has me clicking and NOT feeding all the time. At first glance this would seem to be a definite 'no' in normal clicker training.
> 
> I'm actually clicking each time she goes over a jump, into the tunnel, gets on the equipment. She explained it's to help with drives and enthusiasm because the dogs get the information 'THAT was correct' so it's encouraging without the distraction of us instead talking and praising all the time. Quick to click and keep running. I think the idea is that the reward after the click is what is rewarding TO THE DOG. So it can be a treat, or a toy, or running on.
> 
> ...


Just catching this post....... Glad asked b/c heard & was so gonna ask !!!  When & how often do you ever treat ? My dogs sure expect a treat with every click. Would love to train this method as I do like the clicker being a nice cue to go, go, go ! 

Any tips on teaching the *switch* & how to train a rt/left switch ?

I also fight some turns with crossing at times. I'm a huge fun of rear crossing & hardly ever front cross if I can get away with it. 


Awesome dogs, video, & building..............  BTW, awesome job to you too! LOL


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Any tips on teaching the *switch* & how to train a rt/left switch ?


To teach rear crosses, go to this video and start listening to Kim at 6:30





 
Then this video continues but help to listen to instructor in earlier video first.





 
This is a few months later and around :30 you can see us practicing the rear cross.





 
OK,  the way a rear cross was explained to me (so I finally got it)...

First, your dog MUST be ahead or drive ahead for a rear cross. So if you are ahead of your dog and then come to a slamming STOP to allow the dog to pass and take the jump, you messed up and should have slowed earlier (to let your dog drive ahead) or should have put in a front cross.

Second, and this was key for me, what a rear cross should mean to MY dog is 'Take what is in front of me and Mom is meeting me on the OTHER side'. So no 'left' or 'right' just should mean that no matter what side they are on, they will be turning AWAY from me, but it's ok cause I'll catch up and be on the other side.

I like to use the verbal cue (I say 'back' some people say 'switch' or whatever) and I do NOT use a right or a left with it. Both my long backed dogs need as much time as I can give them to get information EARLY about where the course is going. So say for instance there are 2 jumps in a row but after the second we are taking a hard right (and I'm on my dog's left). 

By using my 'back' command (and I try to say it twice even before my dog takes off for the second jump) when my dog lands after the FIRST jump my dog should INSTANTLY know she's going straight ahead to take the next jump but mom's crossing behind because then we are going somewhere to the right!

This should take any off course obstacle out of the picture that may be straight ahead after the second jump. It should ALSO give my dog plenty of time for the VITAL lead change that they have to do! The dog needs to know BEFORE they take off for the second jump that they had to change the lead to change their direction when they land.

So by using the 'back' command it allows me to give my dogs that EARLY information about a turn so they can know about the course direction early. Not when they are in midair over jump 2. Not when I'm screaming their name as they land AFTER jump 2. But BEFORE they are even taking off to take jump 2 they KNOW the course includes the jump ahead and then something off to the right (mom'll give more information after I land  )

Clear as mud? 

Hmm... if you go up to my first video of Glory in class this past week, at minute 2:05 you can actually hear I get a 'back, back' in before the tire. Cause she's green and is still figuring this all out, her 'drive to the tire' isn't perfect so she slows a bit while I'm slowing to make the cross so I'm a bit more abrupt (sharp?) with my crossing then is ideal. BUT watch her body. She GETS that she needed to not only change her lead (which she did so there was no back spin) but she curled pretty tight thru the tire making a fairly tight turn to then run to the aframe.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Great video! It got me excited about agility-which I would love to do w/ my boy. We are still working on a strong obdience foundation. It looks like fun & I love the partnership with the dog.

You have a great way of explaining things & your videos are great-thank you


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Courtney said:


> Great video!* It got me excited about agility*-which I would love to do w/ my boy. We are still working on a strong obdience foundation. It looks like fun & I love the partnership with the dog.


Love hearing that!

And you don't have to wait until you have a 'strong' obedience foundation to start up with agility. Bond with your dog is the most important thing, and the 'wait' 'sit' 'down' thing you can work on in most agility classes. Most important thing is a fairly friendly (at least a non-reactive) dog and then working out the rest with whatever classes/clubs are available in your area!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I always love watching your agility videos!! Go Glory B!! The captions help us that are clueless to it, have a better understanding of what's going on!!


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Great videos! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Love hearing that!
> 
> And you don't have to wait until you have a 'strong' obedience foundation to start up with agility. Bond with your dog is the most important thing, and the 'wait' 'sit' 'down' thing you can work on in most agility classes. Most important thing is a fairly friendly (at least a non-reactive) dog and then working out the rest with whatever classes/clubs are available in your area!


Thank you for the encouragment! He's almost 12 months & we are going to give it a try this summer. The training center we go to has an awesome agility section.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Courtney said:


> Thank you for the encouragment! He's almost 12 months & we are going to give it a try this summer. The training center we go to has an awesome agility section.


I'd contact them ASAP for what classes and when to sign up. I know in my area the beginning classes fill up FAST and they only start up every few months. They may even be able to give you hint/tips for when you start up.


----------

